# nmbd: "ERROR: Failed then creating subnet lists. Exitin

## f3@Rl3SS

Hi!

As the topic name says I have problems starting samba.   :Sad: 

When starting samba the smbd service is starting up correctly, but nmbd isn't.

The log tells me:

```
[2002/10/26 00:00:22, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:main(872)

  ERROR: Failed when creating subnet lists. Exiting.
```

Here is the importand part of my smb.conf:

```
[global]

  workgroup = fearless

  netbios name = nostromo

  server string = fileserver

  interfaces = eth0
```

Changing the interfaces parameter to my machines IP/subnet doesn't help. Adding the parameter "bind interfaces only = yes" doesn't help ether.

So it seems the error depends on my networkconfig.   :Question: 

ifconfig:

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:60:08:2D:31:08

          inet addr:192.168.1.200  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:18639084 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:23676490 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

          RX bytes:708658481 (675.8 Mb)  TX bytes:2718313530 (2592.3 Mb)

          Interrupt:5 Base address:0xd400

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:160 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:160 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:10872 (10.6 Kb)  TX bytes:10872 (10.6 Kb)

```

route:

```
Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

default         fearless.kicks- 0.0.0.0         UG    1      0        0 eth0

```

... but I can't see any failures.

Can any one help???   :Rolling Eyes: 

Tkx in advance.

fear

----------

## f3@Rl3SS

Does no1 have a clue?   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## hamletmun

I guess my NetBios Daemon has the same problem.

/var/log/log.nmbd says:

[2003/04/25 23:53:13, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:main(795)

  Netbios nameserver version 2.2.8a started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1994-2002

[2003/04/25 23:53:13, 0] lib/util_sock.c:open_socket_in(804)

  bind failed on port 137 socket_addr = 192.168.3.1.

  Error = Cannot assign requested address

[2003/04/25 23:53:13, 0] nmbd/nmbd_subnetdb.c:make_subnet(139)

nmbd_subnetdb:make_subnet()

  Failed to open nmb socket on interface 192.168.3.1 for port 137.  Error was Cannot assign requested address

[2003/04/25 23:53:13, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:main(873)

  ERROR: Failed when creating subnet lists. Exiting.

The other part of Samba, smbd, works just fine.

I can see my shared directories doing "smbclient -L 127.0.0.1"

Any idea why nmbd refuses to start???

----------

## hamletmun

I just erased the smb.conf file & made a new one.

[global]

workgroup = SPACENET

server string = HAMLET

log file = /var/log/samba/log.samba

max log size = 50

security = user

hosts allos = 127.0.0.1 192.168.0.0/24

hosts deny = 0.0.0.0/0

encrypt passwords = yes

smb passwd file = /etc/samba/private/smbpasswd

dns proxy = no

[homes]

comment = Home Directories

browseable = yes

writable = no

----------

